# Upper Ohio River Valley --Siamese Sweety



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Through a convoluted sequence of events, I am now caretaker to a lovely, affectionate young girl that I've named Catrina. She appears to be purebred Siamese. She's a real people-lover, likes to stand and give cheek rubs on my face, and will gladly ride on my shoulders if I let her. She takes walks outside with me. And she'll carry on a conversation as long as anyone wants. If I weren't already "cat poor" (11 furkids already), I'd keep her in a heartbeat. Ha, I've come close to deleting this post already......:roll: 

Anyway, we're located in east central Ohio, just across the river from the northern panhandle of West Virginia, and close to southwestern Pennsylvania. 

Here's Catrina:


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, she's beautiful! I'd love to have her, but I don't live near Ohio and I already have my hands more than full with the 2 I have now. They hate each other, much less other cats LOL 

I hope you find this pretty girl a great home.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's gorgeous!! I'm sure you'll find the perfect home for her.


----------

